# Just failed my NREMT-B



## kazkukokm (Jan 15, 2016)

Took it yesterday, walked out feeling pretty confident which is unusual for me, especially for such a big test. Woke up this morning checked out the website, FAILED. Now that really just crushed my soul because I thought I did pretty well. Checked out what I did wrong and it says I was below passing in Airway, below in OB and pediatrics, near passing in operations, and  above passing in Cardiology and Trauma. Which doesn't make sense to me because I'm horrible at Trauma! I used the site emstesting and I took adaptive tests and they said I was doing good in Cardiology, Airway, and OB/ pediatrics. But not good in trauma, even when I was taking 100 adaptive tests for trauma. My EMT class made us buy the brady book and it came with EMStesting, is that a bad site to use? I really don't want to spend more money on another website so are there any good free ones? I feel so stupid right now.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 15, 2016)

I hear the most postitive results from students using JBLearning. Since it sounds like you're normally mediocre at the ones you did pass, I'd recommend studying everything. Hit it hard for a couple weeks and try again.


----------



## MinnieToo (Jan 15, 2016)

Don't give up!! Now that you have seen the actual test and know what to expect, hit your book again and review, review, review.


----------



## chrisp368 (Jan 27, 2016)

kazkukokm said:


> Took it yesterday, walked out feeling pretty confident which is unusual for me, especially for such a big test. Woke up this morning checked out the website, FAILED. Now that really just crushed my soul because I thought I did pretty well. Checked out what I did wrong and it says I was below passing in Airway, below in OB and pediatrics, near passing in operations, and  above passing in Cardiology and Trauma. Which doesn't make sense to me because I'm horrible at Trauma! I used the site emstesting and I took adaptive tests and they said I was doing good in Cardiology, Airway, and OB/ pediatrics. But not good in trauma, even when I was taking 100 adaptive tests for trauma. My EMT class made us buy the brady book and it came with EMStesting, is that a bad site to use? I really don't want to spend more money on another website so are there any good free ones? I feel so stupid right now.



I used to have my EMT-Basic when I took the Massachusetts State EXAM. I let it lapse because I got out of the field and into a new career but now I wanted to get it back so I can get onto a firefighter department and get through paramedic school. The first time I took the NREMT, failed. Didn't really study and the class I took did not prepapre me at all. Second time I took it, failed. I glanced over some things the weekend before and let's just say it didn't help. Since this is my third time I made sure I studied and studied. I can honestly say that the biggest help this time around is I took a million (slight exaggeration) practice test on jblearning. I take the test tomorrow night for the third and final time and feel confident because every practice test I've taken, I've not only scored well overall, but more importantly I was scoring 70s or higher on each section (which would be passing for the NREMT). I just took one and did not score less lower than a 80 on each section. My friend who I was able to use his account on jblearning, said that his EMT instructors guaranteed if they were scoring in the 80s on each section they would pass the NREMT. And I'm taking his advise because he passed the exam and only took 66 questions. I would highly recommend jblearning if you can get onto it.


----------



## kazkukokm (Feb 11, 2016)

chrisp368 said:


> I used to have my EMT-Basic when I took the Massachusetts State EXAM. I let it lapse because I got out of the field and into a new career but now I wanted to get it back so I can get onto a firefighter department and get through paramedic school. The first time I took the NREMT, failed. Didn't really study and the class I took did not prepapre me at all. Second time I took it, failed. I glanced over some things the weekend before and let's just say it didn't help. Since this is my third time I made sure I studied and studied. I can honestly say that the biggest help this time around is I took a million (slight exaggeration) practice test on jblearning. I take the test tomorrow night for the third and final time and feel confident because every practice test I've taken, I've not only scored well overall, but more importantly I was scoring 70s or higher on each section (which would be passing for the NREMT). I just took one and did not score less lower than a 80 on each section. My friend who I was able to use his account on jblearning, said that his EMT instructors guaranteed if they were scoring in the 80s on each section they would pass the NREMT. And I'm taking his advise because he passed the exam and only took 66 questions. I would highly recommend jblearning if you can get onto it.


Hey thanks for the reply and advising me to use JBLearning, but I went with EMStesting, its not so bad. I just took my second NREMT test today and I feel as if I didn't pass, but I can't say for sure yet. Did you pass yours?


----------

